
How to Set Up macOS for Web Development - sayzlim
https://sayzlim.net/setup-macos-web-development/
======
sayzlim
I'm not a front-end developer, but I've learned a few important lessons while
trying to set up macOS to learn front-end development. Feel free to share your
tips to improve the setup for macOS users.

